# What Are Good Vegetable Wines For Beginners To Try?



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 15, 2013)

Trying to learn what are some good veggie wines to try. I have never heard of wines made from vegetables and definitely have never tasted any but I am curious to find out who makes wine using vegetables.


----------



## novalou (Jul 15, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Trying to learn what are some good veggie wines to try. I have never heard of wines made from vegetables and definitely have never tasted any but I am curious to find out who makes wine using vegetables.



Potato wine, rice wine, rhubarb wine are some popular wines.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 15, 2013)

I have heard that carrot is really good but never tried it myself.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 15, 2013)

Try Jalapeno wine!


----------



## saramc (Jul 15, 2013)

Parsnip is good.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 16, 2013)

So many good suggestions. I will look for a few recipes and experiment with 1 gallon batches to see if I like them. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Turock (Jul 16, 2013)

One of the members of our wine club made a parsley wine. She bottled it without allowing the wine to degas so it was carbonated, and very young. It tasted very similar to ginger ale. I could NOT stop drinking it--very excellent.

A few years ago, we made a cucumber/lime wine that we use to make salad dressing--extremely good. I think we got the recipe from Jack Keller's site and added lime zest to it.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 18, 2013)

check out Jack Keller's web site lot of recipes for vegetable plus other weird items also has regular fruit wine recipes.


----------



## MercerHouse (Apr 30, 2014)

Today I will be starting a batch of Kale wine. I have a huge farm operation in my neighborhood and they heard about my wine making adventures, so they approached me with the idea of taking their very popular Kale and producing a wine just for them.

I have scoured the internet looking for receipts for leafy vegetable wine to no avail. So I will take my basic knowledge of making "country wines" and see if I can apply it to Kale. 

If this goes well, I'm sure they will want to make this a staple product~


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2014)

MercerHouse are you a licensed winery operation? It is one thing to produce a wine for yourself and give a bottle or two to the kale operation, but for them to offer it as a product you would need to be licensed.


----------



## Xandra (May 26, 2014)

I did a 5 gallon batch of beet wine last fall. Turned out marvelous! Just prior to that I'd done a 1 gallon experiment with different ingredients, and it turned out great too. PM me for the recipe if you're interested.


----------

